# Whale Catfish....



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank does a Whale Catfish have to have i found on google that they get ten and a half inches in length, Also what do they eat? 
I got one today, and i was told it will get as big as the tank its in, but she said maybe like 5 inches, or so, and i thought ok, its adorable and well i bought it, only $9.98 , right now its in my moms 55 gallon tank...
thanks for any info..


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

whale catfish can grow up to 10"
go to www.planetcatfish.com and you'll probbaly find more info about it. or post you message at their forums.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the infomation i asked and found out it gets 10" long and eats and bites anything in its path, and is not a community fish... :?


----------

